# divx vs. avi - or which is really smaller



## Otherworld (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello,
Thanks to anyone that replies, I appreciate it. I have searched and searched, and can not find the answer- Is a divx file smaller than an avi file?
Also, for website/download use - which file type has the best size to quality ratio, other than an avi file. THanks


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

No,
Divx is a way to compress video in an avi file. It's called a codecs.
The DivX codecs is used to make the avi file smaller, compressing the video datas.
DivX, Xvid and wmv9 are the best video codecs so far.

When you save a video clip as avi, you need to select a video codecs (eg. DivX) and an audio codecs (usualy Mp3) so that your avi file can fit on CD-r or something.

There was once a divx file but it's not used anymore because avi files do just as good.

more infos here:

http://www.divx.com/forums/index.php
http://www.divx.com
http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/guides.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Div is smaller and better quality.

Go here to http://www.belino.net/v141004/index.php3

Click on the DEMO link. The top two Vue 5 and Vue 4 demos will have a pop up panel that comes up and it gives you your pick on the image formats.
Like on the Vue 4 Professional Show Reel it says...
Better quality: DivX 5 version (368x208 - 27MB) (requires free DivX codec)
More compatible: QuickTime Sorenson 3 version (198x108 - 38MB)

Not that the DivX is better guality, bigger frames and smaller file size.

I have Jetaudeo I use to play back the moives.

JetAudio 6 Basic is free and it is a great program.

http://www.jetaudio.com/download/


----------

